# Fraternal Greetings from Scotland



## Gordon Keane (Nov 5, 2017)

Good afternoon brethren 

I joined the craft earlier this year and have just been installed as Jr Deacon in my lodge.

I am very proud as this is a 250 year old lodge which is strong in numbers, so I am humbled to be in such a position early in my masonic career.

Any advice on books or resources to read to enhance my masonic knowledge, or to assist in my role as Jr Deacon will be received gratefully.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 5, 2017)

Let me be the first one to Welcome you to the online community here!

Lots to see and learn here. Take your time, enjoy.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 5, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Congratulations on the officer position.


----------



## Scoops (Nov 5, 2017)

Welcome from south of the border

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 5, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome, Brother! Where in Scotland are you?


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2017)

Gordon Keane said:


> Good afternoon brethren
> 
> I joined the craft earlier this year and have just been installed as Jr Deacon in my lodge.
> 
> ...


Greetings and welcome.

A great way to build your skills is to visit and watch experienced deacons. As you gain experience, you will be able to see all their mistakes  I am not sure of GLS has a book of workings - but ask about it. These, more than just ritual books, have a lot more detail on how to move in the lodge.

I became a proficient deacon by working as one in more than one lodge. I did not join them, but visited, and in announcing I was a deacon in my lodge, any DC or WM looking for a fillin might think of you if their number are thin. I spent years acting as inner guard for a daughter lodge of ours.. started when I was IG and sadly saw the Lodge pass its warrant in when I was WM of my mother lodge... but acting as IG sure gave me a lot of exposure.

One thing for sure - make sure you got to your own rehearsal, and ask if there is lodge of instruction or trainng lodge - or even better - a deacon school. There was a deacon school here, but it stopped running several years before I was initiated - but  people still take about it, and you can often tell those who went as they moved around a lodge room with precision. 

I would say over the years I've acted as deacon in not less than 6-7 lodges. Only ever been installed as one in my own mother lodge, but am often ready to answer the call to help. That's even seen me sit in the east as a visitor for a degree.

I guess this was all driven by being a bit of a perfectionist, and wanting to give the candidates they best experience they can get - you only ever get to do each degree once (well, there are exceptions - but that's a different thread!). I also aspired to become a ritual and ceremonial expert, and the best way to get there is by immersing yourself in ritual and ceremonial and a good way to do it is by helping out other lodges - it also gives you exposures to other Directors (or whatever title you might know them - the guys who run the degree on the floor). I was very fortunately to deacon for one of the best in the business, a great Past Grand Director who was DC at one of my two Craft Lodges. I ended up taking over from him.

Congrats on your investiture as deacon


----------



## Gordon Keane (Nov 6, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings, and welcome, Brother! Where in Scotland are you?


Thanks for the warm welcome brother.

I am in Largs. Our lodge recently had its 250th anniversary with the MWGM in attendance and brothers from Israel and many other jurisdictions.


----------



## Gordon Keane (Nov 6, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Greetings and welcome.
> 
> A great way to build your skills is to visit and watch experienced deacons. As you gain experience, you will be able to see all their mistakes  I am not sure of GLS has a book of workings - but ask about it. These, more than just ritual books, have a lot more detail on how to move in the lodge.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a thorough post.  I am just home from our practise run for tomorrow's meeting. Really looking forward to it.  I am ready to immerse myself in the workings of the order


----------



## Gordon Keane (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you all for the warm welcome


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2017)

Gordon Keane said:


> Thank you for such a thorough post.  I am just home from our practise run for tomorrow's meeting. Really looking forward to it.  I am ready to immerse myself in the workings of the order


Just call me Chatty McChatty  Every success at your next meeting


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 7, 2017)

Gordon Keane said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome brother.
> I am in Largs.


I used to live up the coast from you, in Gourock, and in Dunoon before that. (A very long time ago...) Still one of my favourite areas.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 8, 2017)

Gordon Keane said:


> Good afternoon brethren
> 
> I joined the craft earlier this year and have just been installed as Jr Deacon in my lodge.
> 
> ...


Hello and another welcome from south of the Border


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 13, 2017)

Gordon Keane said:


> Good afternoon brethren
> 
> I joined the craft earlier this year and have just been installed as Jr Deacon in my lodge.
> 
> ...


Greeings and welcome to this forum.

You may check this book out: https://www.amazon.com/Our-Stations-Places-Officers-Handbook/dp/1613422326


----------

